# I wanted to post a happy ending to a sad story



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

it's disgusting that someone could treat a horse like that. I'm glad she has found a loving home, she looks really nice


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

glad she has you to care for her poor little thing-takes a really big person to do something like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! much sarcasm there!!!!. sometimes they just cant get over the abuse and then again sometimes the strong spirit comes out and one day-a happy content animal-i rescued GSD's for years and once in a while it would happen. at least she is safe now


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

*sigh*

That reminds me so much of Charlie and Ebony Rose. But at least this story HAD a happy ending. While theirs didn't... at least... not that I know of.


----------

